
Meet the People Who Believe the Earth Is Flat - ca98am79
https://mic.com/articles/150833/flat-earth-theories-truthers-youtube?utm_source=nextdraft&utm_medium=email#.sCU43hJuR
======
dekhn
You can verify the roundness of the earth in a wide range of ways using only
trivial observations. But I don't expect people who believe the earth is flat
are likely to do that.

